# Ubuntu sur iMac-Intel via BootCamp (Pb install)



## Toumak (11 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,
je suis nouveau dans le monde linux.
j'avais essayé ubuntu il y a quelques temps (via un live cd donc je n'ai jamais fait d'installation) et ça m'avait beaucoup plu.
j'ai donc décidé de l'installer sur mon nouvel imac.
J'ai partitionné mon disque en trois et installé xp (juste pour jouer...faut pas exagérer)
j'ai ensuite installé rEFIt, qui -je l'avoue- est assez pratique et bien fait.
maintenant je tente d'installer ubuntu pour avoir les 3 OS principaux ( et puis un peu parceque  j'aime chipoter à tous ces trucs là )
je met donc le cd (un livecd x86 d'ubuntu version 6.06 beta 1) dans le lecteur et reboot. la rEFIt voit bien que j'ai un XP, OSX et un cd ubuntu(image 1)
donc je sélectionne le cd d'ubuntu et j'arrive au menu du cd ou plusieurs choix s'affichent (image 2). je sélectionne "démarrer ubuntu" et ensuite il charge le noyau.
ensuite apparait ceci à l'écran : Uncompressing Linux . . . OK, booting the kernel.(image 3)
là on dirait que le cd charge quelque chose mais ensuite plus rien ne se passe et l'écran reste ainsi.
je ne comprend pas et n'y connaissant rien à Linux, je n'ai aucune idée comment y remédier.
Si quelqu'un a une idée ou mieux, une solution à mon problème, ça serait vraiment génial. j'ai hâte de voir ce ubuntu à l'oeuvre
merci d'avance.
Romain


----------



## GrandGibus (11 Mai 2006)

Sans vouloir faire l'oiseau de mauvaise augure, je crains qu'il faille attendre un peu avant de voir une Ubuntu MacIntel... J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois aucun lien qui pourrait faire l'affaire :hein:...


----------



## benko (12 Mai 2006)

Oui, je suis du même avis que toi.
Par contre, le projet est en cour et bien avancé.
Tu peux jetter un coup d'oeil ici : http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> je suis nouveau dans le monde linux.
> j'avais essayé ubuntu il y a quelques temps (via un live cd donc je n'ai jamais fait d'installation) et ça m'avait beaucoup plu.
> j'ai donc décidé de l'installer sur mon nouvel imac.
> ...


compile kernel (si j'ai le temps je balance mon .config )
ca boot jusqu'aux noyeau et une simple base sans carte son 
et autres periphériques (disabled de ma config )
mais tu ne peux pas faire ça avec une dist x86
va sur la mailng-list de kernel

en revanche  j'utilise pas boot-camp


----------

